
Why sessions are bad - soundsop
http://www.mail-archive.com/webpy@googlegroups.com/msg02641.html
======
ErrantX
Ummm, this might be just me but I don't see _any_ actual reason for sessions
being bad?

Of course anything that you dont need a stateful connection for you wouldn't
use a session (that is a surely logical). But there are other things that DO
need a stateful session to work so....

~~~
noodle
i think he's trying to say that the result of sessions is that it makes page
content transient. if you send me a URL, it may or may not be the case that we
both are seeing the same page content.

this is true, this is bad, and this is also an easily avoided, definitely bad
way of using sessions, imo.

p.s.: he lost all credibility with me when he used the word "thru" in his
"book excerpt"

~~~
ErrantX
yeh I think that was what I got from it too: but I just didnt see any valid
connection to the argument of removing _all_ sessions because they were
inherently bad :D

